# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Allah ın Elçisinin Kur'an Anlayışı Nasıldı?

## halukgta

Peygamberimizin Kuran anlayışı nasıldı? Bu soruyu hepimiz kendimize sormalıyız, araştırmalı ve öğrenmeliyiz. Bu konularda farklı fikirler var. Örneğin, Peygamberimizin hadislerinden, Allah ın elçisinin Kuran a nasıl baktığını, Kuran anlayışını çok rahatlıkla öğrenebiliriz diyenlere rastlarız. Bir başka düşünce, ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNİN KURAN ANLAYIŞINI, ÇOK AÇIK KURAN DAN, AYETLERDEN, ALLAH IN VERDİĞİ ÖRNEKLERDEN ANLAYABİLİRİZ dediklerini hepimiz biliyoruz.

Gelin bu cevaplar üzerinde birlikte düşünelim. Eğer Allah ın elçisinin Kuran a bakışını, Kuran anlayışını rivayet hadislerden öğrenmeye çalışırsak, adı üstünde rivayet yani kesin olmayan bilgilerden yararlanarak anlamaya çalışmış oluruz. Buda bizleri asla doğruya götürmez. Allah ne diyordu, emin olmadığın bilginin ardına düşmeyin hesabını sorarım. Ayrıca günümüzde ilim tahsili yaptığını söyleyen bazı kişilerden yola çıkarak, onların söylemleri ile Peygamberimizi tanımaya, İslam ı anlamaya çalışmamızda büyük hata olur. 

İSLAM I VE ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNİ, KİŞİLERİN DİN ANLAYIŞINA DÜŞÜNCE VE FİKİRLERİNE GÖRE DOĞRU ANLAYAMAYIZ, ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞIRSAK HATA YAPARIZ. BU SÖZLER DÜŞÜNCELER GERÇEKLERİ DEĞİL, O KİŞİNİN FİKİRLERİNİ VE YORUMLARINI YANSITIR. 

Allah ın elçisine atfen söylenen öyle sözler/hadisler var ki, adeta Peygamberimize iftira niteliğinde, onun söylemesi mümkün olmayacak sözler var hadisler arasında. Şöyle diyebilirsiniz, onları ayıklayıp temizlemeliyiz. Bu düşünceye kısmen de olsa hak vermek gerekir. Peki, bu ayrımı tasnifi, nasıl yapmalıyız? Elimizde karşılaştıracağımız, ölçü ne olmalı?

Eğer ölçümüz beşeri FIKIH inancıysa, bundan sonuç almamız asla mümkün olamaz, çünkü bu kuralları koyanlar insanlardır, fıkıh dinin asli unsuru asla olamaz. Ama ölçümüz, karşılaştıracağımız kaynağımız Kuran olursa, asla hata yapmayız. Kuran ile karşılaştırırsak, şöyle bir sonuca varmamız mümkündür. Allah ın elçisi, bu sözleri söylemiştir, çünkü bu düşünceler Kuran ın bahsettiği konulardır, hükümlerdir, Allah ın elçisi de bunları anlatmış, örnek vermiştir diyebiliriz.

Günümüzde bu konuda öyle söylemler geliştiriliyor ki, doğrusu peygamberimize karşı sevgimizi, adeta silah koz olarak kullanıyorlar. Diyorlar ki, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN KURAN ANLAYIŞINDAN, RAHATSIZ OLANLAR MI VAR ? Düşünebiliyor musunuz, Allah ın elçisinin Kuran anlayışından hangi Müslüman rahatsız olabilir? Ben Müslüman ım diyen hiç kimse rahatsız olamaz. Rahatsız olacak bir kesim vardır ki ona bende dâhilim, oda Allah ın elçisi söylemediği halde, bunlar Allah ın elçisinin sözleridir diyerek ortaya atılan, ama Kuran ın asla onayından geçmeyen sözlerin toplum tarafından, din ve iman adına toplum içinde yayılması ve kanun, kural koyucu olarak kabul görmesidir.

Allah ın elçisinin Kuran anlayışını anlamak isteyen, şunu asla unutmamalıdır. Peygamberimiz yaşadığı dönem içinde, Kuran dışından hiçbir sözü yazıya geçirtmemiş ve sizlere Kuran yeter demiştir. Onun içindir ki, günümüze ulaşan tüm hadisler, bir rivayete göre diye başlar ve bir başkasından nakillerle günümüze ulaşmıştır. İŞTE SİZE, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN KURAN ANLAYIŞINA, ÇOK GÜZEL BİR ÖRNEK.

Eğer Allah ın elçisi, bizler Kuran ı okuduğumuzda, ayetler üzerinde düşündüğümüzde, ayetleri anlayamayacak olsaydık, böylemi davranırdı? Şunu lütfen unutmayalım, Peygamberimiz ÜMMİYDİ. Yani daha önce hiçbir Ehli kitaba tabii değildi. Hatta Allah ayetinde ne diyordu konuyu bizlerin daha iyi anlayabilmesi için. SEN DAHA ÖNCE, DİN İMAN NEDİR BİLMEZDİN, SENİ DOĞRU YOLA BİZ İLETTİK.

Buradan da anlıyoruz ki, Peygamberimiz din adına ne öğrendiyse Kuran dan öğrenmiştir. ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNİN İMAN ANLAYIŞININ TEMELİ YALNIZ KURAN DI. Eğer Peygamberimizin yolundan, izinden gitmek istiyorsak, bizlerinde izleyeceği yol, din adına delilimiz yalnız Kuran olmalıdır.

Dört halife dönemini hatırlayınız lütfen. Peygamberimize en yakın olanlar bile, Kuran ın dışına zerre çıkmamış, toplum arasında hadis naklini yasaklanmıştır. Bu yasağı, sağlığında Allah ın elçisi koymuştu. Çünkü kendi sözünün birkaç gün içinde, dilden dile nakledilirken, kendi söylediklerinin tam tersi hale sözlerinin dönüştüğüne, bizzat kendisi şahit olmuştur. Birde yüzlerce yıl sonra, bu sözlerin bizlere ne derece doğru ulaşabileceğinin yorumunu, sizlere bırakıyorum.

Tüm bu gerçekleri düşündüğümüzde, Allah ın elçisinin Kuran anlayışı çok açık anlaşılıyor. Bu davranıştan hiçbir Müslüman gocunmamalı, tam aksine titizlikle hayatına geçirmelidir. Allah ın elçisinin, bu davranışı uyguladığına dair kanıtımız nedir diye sorabilirsiniz. Elbette bunun cevabını da, Allah ın bizlere Kuran da, çok açık ve net bildirdiğini görüyoruz. Bu uyarıları yaptıktan sonrada, Yaradan şunu söylüyor bizlere. ALLAH I ZİKREDENLER İÇİN, ALLAH IN RESULÜ SİZLER İÇİN GÜZEL BİR ÖRNEKTİR.

Şimdide bizlerin sorumlu olduğumuz Kuran a bakalım, acaba Allah ın elçisinin görev ve sorumluluğunda Kuran ın yeri nedir, elçisinin Kuran anlayışı hakkında Allah neler anlatıyor bizlere, ona bakalım ki, Allah ın elçisinin Kuran anlayışı apaçık ortaya çıksın.

Ankebut 18: "Eğer yalanlarsanız bilin ki, sizden önceki ümmetler de yalanlamıştı. RESULE DE DÜŞEN, AÇIK BİR TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA ŞEY DEĞİLDİR."(Yaşar Nuri meali)

Ahkaf 9: De ki: Ben peygamberlerin ilki değilim. Bana ve size ne yapılacağını da bilmem. BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. Ben sadece apaçık bir uyarıcıyım. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Ahzab 2: RABBİNDEN SANA VAHYOLUNANA UY. Şüphesiz Allah, yaptıklarınızdan hakkıyla haberdardır. (Diyanet meali)

Yunus 109: (Ey Muhammed!) SANA VAHYOLUNANA UY VE ALLAH HÜKMÜNÜ VERİNCEYE KADAR SABRET. O, hüküm verenlerin en hayırlısıdır. (Diyanet meali)

Enbiya 45; De ki: BEN SİZİ ANCAK VAHİY İLE UYARIYORUM. Ama sağırlar uyarıldıkları vakit çağrıyı işitmezler. (Diyanet meali)

Hakka 44.45.46: Eğer (Peygamber) BİZE İSNAT EDEREK BAZI SÖZLER UYDURMUŞ OLSAYDI, MUTLAKA ONU KUDRETİMİZLE YAKALARDIK. SONRA DA ONUN ŞAH DAMARINI MUTLAKA KESERDİK. (Diyanet meali)

Enam 48: Biz, ELÇİLERİMİZİ YALNIZCA MÜJDECİ VE UYARICI OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. Bu nedenle, iman edip doğru ve yararlı işler yapanlar ne korkacak ne de üzüleceklerdir. (Muhammed Esed meali)

Enam 19:.. İşte bu Kuran bana, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ERİŞTİĞİ HERKESİ UYARAYIM DİYE VAHYOLUNDU. (Diyanet meali)

Enam 50: BEN SADECE, BANA GÖNDERİLEN VAHYE UYUYORUM. (Diyanet meali)

Ne dersiniz, Allah ın elçisinin Kuran anlayışı, sizce çok açık anlaşılmıyor mu? BUNCA AYETLERDEN ANLAŞILIYOR Kİ, ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ YALNIZ KURAN A UYARDI. Allah ın uyarıları, ikazları bizlere Peygamberimizin Kuran anlayışını, çok açık bir şekilde anlatıyor. Peygamberimiz benim görevim, aldığım Kuran vahyini sizlere tebliğ etmektir, asla bunlara kendim hiç bir ilave yapamam diye açıkça bildiriyor. Bu gerçeklerden sonra, hala peygamberimizin dinde hüküm koyma, ilave yapma yetkisinin olduğunu söylersek, neyi anlamış oluruz biliyor musunuz?

ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNİN KURAN ANLAYIŞINI DEĞİL, BİZLERE DAYATILAN HURAFELERE İNANMAKLA, BİRİLERİNİN İSLAM VE KURAN ANLAYIŞINI, ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNİN KURAN ANLAYIŞI DİYE ANLAMIŞ OLURUZ. Bu da iftiradır ve büyük günahtır.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

